# Fitting a top box to our VW



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of a small (very small) top box - about 50 cms deep and 150 cms long - that would fit on our VW Devon Sundowner. There's only limited room at the back before the vent gets in the way. Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, C&A

Sorry there's been a slow response - I guess everyone's out enjoying the late summer sun 8)

Is :: this :: any good?

Gerald


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald
I think its slow because nothing exists, wondering if anyone out there makes custom boxes. No, the small Fiamma one is too big for our van, but thanks.
Carol


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Carol, How sad is this, I woke up this morning thinking of your vw and a top box and came up with using a motorcycle topbox. Its probably because I have just fitted one to my Harley. They are maybe a bit small but you could always put on a pair. I only paid £60 for mine from the local bike shop sale but i have put this link on as an example. I bet there are some cheaper ones on ebay!

Hope this helps, how strange dreamin of your vw!!

Cheers Paul


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Link did not work from my post, i'll do it the traditional way:

http://www.bykebitz.co.uk/acatalog/Givi_Monokey_cases.html

http://motorcycleproducts.co.uk/catalogue/top-boxes-racks-carriers-c-142_141.html

http://www.msgbikegear.co.uk/


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Paul
I can't think of sweeter dreams than our gorgeous VW and it made me smile to think that someone else was dreaming about it last night! Excellent idea about the bike top box - why didn't I think of that - as an ex-biker from my youth I should have - we had a Laverda though, not a Harley - a Laverda isn't the sort of bike you put a box of any kind on!
Many thanks for your help and best wishes. Carol


----------

